# Can anyone tell me who makes my wood stove?  Attached is a picture of it.



## dorlow (Mar 7, 2011)

I just called a fireplace store and they said most stoves have a metal plate on the back that has a namebrand.  I just looked at the back and bottom, and there is no plate with a namebrand on it.

If someone does know what it is, do you know if it's possible to order replacement doors for it that has windows?


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not familiar with alot of the older pre-EPa stoves...you might get better feedback in the pre-EPA section of the forums. 

Interesting design whatever it is...


----------



## jimbom (Mar 7, 2011)

Google Jotul 2.  Looks similar, but wrong number of doors.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like a Morso maybe.  But the short answer is no on the glass doors.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 12, 2011)

It looks like a jotul combi, but usually it is a single door that folds towards you.  Great heater, I lived in a converted barn in NH with this being the only source of heat.


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 12, 2011)

Jotul Combi looks very similar.  Could be a knock off.   Nice stone hearth though!


----------

